# GT: Knicks vs. Sixers (2/24)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Thu Feb 24, 2005
7:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Trevor Ariza/Kurt Thomas/Nazr Mohammed





































Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Corliss Williamson/Samuel Dalembert


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Dalembert and williamson start? i thought marc jackson started? and Dalembert might get traded by tomorrow....or half of our team. i hope its not a quiet trade deadline this year, this is my favorite part of the regular season....if jamal gets traded though, that would suck since i bought his retro jersey that the knicks will be wearing tomorrow night

oh yeah, and i predict a win. i always predict a win against the sixers... so far im 2-1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ESPN is saying that Chris Webber, Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley have been traded to the Sixers for Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner. Might be a good time to play the Sixers tomarrow seeing that they will be short of players. This can change the outcome in favor for the Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, having to change around the profiles.

-Petey


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Webber won't be there so Sixers will have a depleted team...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

I expect webber to be there....its on national tv, the nba has this big gimmick rivalry week going on, so i think hes gonna play. 

so i change my pick to a double digit loss


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

31 -28 Sixers after 1. I like the fact that Sweetney gets to start now with the trades. I doubt if Rose or Taylor will start over him when they arrive.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

How small has this trade left New York upfront? Dalembert with 12 points and 9 rebounds in the first half, with time still left on the clock.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

6ers were short too, they had to fly in Rogers, and they had spelt his last name wrong.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Even when Rose and Taylor arrive the Knicks are going to be extremely short. There is not one true center on the roster besides Bruno Sundov. Tonight at times Jerome Williams has been at center with Tim thomas at PF with 3 guards on the floor :dead:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Petey said:


> 6ers were short too, they had to fly in Rogers, and they had spelt his last name wrong.
> 
> -Petey



Dalembert = 7 footer, something NY lacks.



Fordy74 said:


> Even when Rose and Taylor arrive the Knicks are going to be extremely short. There is not one true center on the roster besides Bruno Sundov. Tonight at times Jerome Williams has been at center with Tim thomas at PF with 3 guards on the floor :dead:


Exactly. They have a bunch of 6'8" and 6'9" players running around. And not many of those guys actually play like big men.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Exactly. They have a bunch of 6'8" and 6'9" players running around. And not many of those guys actually play like big men.[/QUOTE]

Only Mike Sweetney. Kurt thomas, rose, and taylor like to shoot jumpers and have no post moves.... HAHAHAH Iverson just got a technical for throwing the ball at the ref. Nice run by the Knicks to retake the lead after falling behind by 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How come Ariza doesn't start anymore?
I give him the stop in order for him to grow and become better.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Weasel said:


> How come Ariza doesn't start anymore?
> I give him the stop in order for him to grow and become better.


Because Tim Thomas is apparently 100 percent healthy. Thomas has been playing a little bit better, but id like to see more Ariza.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

All either team has to do is drive the ball to the basket everytime. The refs are either going to call a foul and with Dalembert out there really aren't any shotblockers on either squad.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Nice 10-0 run. We lead 87-79 early 4th. This small lineup is doing quite well actually.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kurt Thomas is having himself a ballgame!!! :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

21 points for both Kurt and Tim Thomas. Looks like we gonna get a W :woot:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

tim thomas is the man.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Man, it feels good to win again, especially at home. I love defending the home court. Tim Thomas player of the game= 27 points!! 21 for Kurt.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> tim thomas is the man.


Tonight might get his confidence going. He looked healthy and smooth, and when his jumper is on, he can carry us on offense. WE NEED HIM!! Keep it up TT. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I never thought I would root for you guys, but I was tonight, good job.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Knicks 113
Sixers 101

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Stop a Sixers Squad in Transition 



> Moving to the center position, Kurt Thomas had a solid game, scoring 21 points and grabbing 12 rebounds. He made 10 of 11 shots, including 4 from 3-point range. Tim Thomas led the Knicks with a season-high 27 points. Stephon Marbury had 17, Jamal Crawford had 16 and Mike Sweetney finished with 10 points.


2 Thomases team up for 1 Knick win 



> They didn't look good early last night, falling behind by 10 in the first half, but they recovered. The Knicks pulled within 58-55 by halftime, took their first lead in the third quarter and took over in the fourth. They were led by the Knick who was least expected to be here after the trade deadline.


----------

